# African Dwarf Frog



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

I picked up one of these frogs over the weekend. I've noticed he'd rather hang out at the bottom of the tank rather swim around. But my concern is he's not eating. The food I bought floats and I have yet to see him eat any. But I've also noticed that he likes to go in some of the shady areas during the day and when I awake he's moving about. Are these guys nocturnal? Do you guys suggest different food or different time of day for feeding? Thanks Paul


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank do you have him in and what are his tank mates? I have 5 of them in a 15 gal. They love a pond like setting, company of their own kind, plants and some hiding places. They are not very active during the day time. They start to wake up in the late afternoon/evening and then move around more. Mine will eat frozen bloodworms (their main food source), frozen brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, algae wafers (I put them in for the clown plecos but they nibble on it some too) and frog bites for aquatic frogs, newts and turtles. They are extremely slow in getting their food and if you have fish in the tank with yours, you need to make sure he gets his share. Not an easy thing to do since fish out compete them any time, unless they are stickly herbivores.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I just got 2 frogs about a month ago. My platys are such piggies that I put the frogs' frozen bloodworms in a glass spice jar (salt shaker actually without the top) and position the jar so that the fish can't get in.

My frogs seem to be active many times throughout the day. They swim back & forth across my 10g and bounce around on the leaves of the plants. They are really fun to watch. Your frogs will probably become more active once they are use to their new surroundings.

Kay


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

feed them some live blood worms...... they live just to eat worms! In winter I think they hibernate. During this time they look dead lol.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

How hardy are these frogs? Last year I had in one in a smaller tank and now we got one this weekend and just found out he croaked  :rip: He was alive yesterday and swimming around in the morning. But he always went into hiding in the little house we have. We put a algae wafer in there and put some blood worms in there. But we don't know if he ate the worms or not since he always stayin in the house. We also put some bloodworms in a pipet and shot them in the house. But today we had not seen him around so I picked up the decor to find him float out of it dead. Idk if it was to stressed out or didn't eat. Any suggestions about the lil guy or caring for them since idk if I want to try another one or not. thanks Paul


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your frog.  

I live in Central WI too and we have well water (I treat it with Aquasafe) and it's naturally on the soft side. I figure if my frogs/fish can live in this then they must be fairly hardy. However, when I bought my frogs last month I bought 3 of them and one was dead within a few days. I am thinking that my beta must have got him. I have since removed the betta to his own tank and now my two remaining frogs and 2 female platys seem to be doing well.

Let us know a little more about the tank please so we may help? What other tank mates are in the tank? Is it heated? Have you tested the water???

So far my little froggies have been my favorite addition to the tank. I hear they like to have company so maybe get at least 2 next time after you have figured out if your tank is compatible.

Good luck!

Kay


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

The only test we have done is PH which is at 7.5ish and yes its heated. I'm wondering if the Mollies literally scared him to death(plus there pigs.) The ADF would hide in the house and come out at night and be swimming around in the morning but later go back into the house. But that is also where we found him deceased. I never saw any of the fish bother the lil guy so idk what the problem was.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Well...your conditions sound just like mine except I have platys instead of Mollies. I would try again. Buy 2 this time if you can and feed them in a glass salt shaker or some small container that the fish can't get into.

Of course I am no expert in the least....so if anyone else has any ideas I'd like to hear them too please!!!

Kay


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Kaybee what do you feed them with? I tried bloodworms and also algae wafer. The pigs(mollies) love the wafer. None of my fish seem to care much for the bloodworms.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I've just been feeding them frozen bloodworms so far. I feed them every other day using the salt shaker method. It usually takes them awhile to get over there to eat. They are much slower eaters than the fish. I have to push the salt shaker up about 1/4" from the glass to insure that the fish don't go in and devour it all. LOL

Kay


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I love ADF's. I have had great success feeding them two different things:

1) shrimp pellets (they sink and are meaty!)
2) Frog&Tadpole bites. I get these at Petsmart in the reptiles/amphibians section. They actually have an ADF on the front of the bottle. They are tiny pellets that sink and the frogs love them. I actually taught my more friendly frog to eat them from my hand.

(Here's a link so you can see a photo of the bottle
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002APO8G/104-5185130-6196752?v=glance&n=284507

Neons seem to like the tadpole bites too, but they dont' eat enough to starve the frogs or anything.

One other note: The frogs to shed as they grow, so don't be alarmed. I did have the unfortunate experience of mine choking on his own skin (they eat the shedding) and then not being able to get to the top to breathe, so he drowned himself. Poor guy.

Anyway, enjoy them! They're great


----------

